# 1 Signal soll abwechselnd 2 Ausgänge schalten



## pupser (26 April 2009)

Hi, ich bräuchte bei folgendem Hilfe:
1 Signal soll abwechselnd A1 und A2 schalten.
wie kann ich das realisieren?
Habe schon einiges probiert, aber das einzige was ich erreiche ist, dass diese fortlaufend abwechselnd an und aus gehen, ihren Zustand aber nicht beibehalten.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Gerhard K (26 April 2009)

zeig mal war du hast,bzw. arbeitest du mit set/reset??


----------



## crash (26 April 2009)

Stichwort: Flankenauswertung
Was hast du denn bis jetzt?


----------



## pupser (26 April 2009)

Das hier, aber so funktionier es gar nicht... Habe jetzt vieles versucht.. aber es klappt einfach  nicht :/

@crash
Mit deinem Stichwort kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen.
Haben in der Berufsschule nur mit den simpelsten Sachen gearbeitet und recht wenig erklärt bekommen.


----------



## Proxy (26 April 2009)

Lass mich raten zu bist noch auf der Berufsschule und das ist eine Hausaufgabe?


----------



## pupser (26 April 2009)

Proxy schrieb:


> Lass mich raten zu bist noch auf der Berufsschule und das ist eine Hausaufgabe?



ja/nein

Der Plan den du vorhin gepostet hast, hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Sockenralf (26 April 2009)

Hallo,

das sollte in etwa so funktionieren, oder?

Eingang betätigen --> A1 geht ein und A2 aus
Eingang betätigen --> A1 geht aus und A2 ein
Eingang betätigen --> A1 geht ein und A2 aus
...
...
...


MfG


----------



## pupser (26 April 2009)

@ Sockenralf
genau! nur ist es wichtig, dass der eine zuerst ausgeht, bevor der andere angehen kann


----------



## Move (27 April 2009)

Hi,

ich würde es auf die schnelle so lösen, siehe Anhang.

Gruß
@Move


----------



## Manfred Stangl (27 April 2009)

HAllo!

Ich hab das jetzt nur überflogen, aber wozu soll der Timer gut sein? Notwendig oder war´s ein versuch=
Ohne Timer würd ich einen Stromstossschalter mit einem XOR bauen.

viel Erfolg


----------



## Move (27 April 2009)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> HAllo!
> 
> Ich hab das jetzt nur überflogen, aber wozu soll der Timer gut sein? Notwendig oder war´s ein versuch=
> Ohne Timer würd ich einen Stromstossschalter mit einem XOR bauen.
> ...


 
Hi,

der Timer ist schon notwendig, da sonst das SR_Glied in einem Zyklus gesetzt und wieder rückgesetzt wird. Man "überbrückt" quasi nur die Flankenauswerung am Reset Eingang des SR-Glied. Geht sicher auch anders, keine Frage. Funktion ist aber gegeben und der Timer frisst ja kein Brot 
Gruß


----------



## Gerri (27 April 2009)

pupser schrieb:


> @ Sockenralf
> genau! nur ist es wichtig, dass der eine zuerst ausgeht, bevor der andere angehen kann


 
reicht ein zyklus oder reden wir hier von einer Einschaltverzögerung?


----------



## Manfred Stangl (27 April 2009)

Move schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Timer ist schon notwendig, da sonst das SR_Glied in einem Zyklus gesetzt und wieder rückgesetzt wird. Man "überbrückt" quasi nur die Flankenauswerung am Reset Eingang des SR-Glied. Geht sicher auch anders, keine Frage. Funktion ist aber gegeben und der Timer frisst ja kein Brot
> Gruß


 
HI!

Viele Wege führen nach Rom, ganz klar.
Wenn man aber den timer verwendet, kann man erst nach dem Ablauf der Zeit wieder schalten, wenn man taktflankengetriggert auswertet, kann man sofort nach einer Änderung des Zustands im nächsten Zyklus schalten. Darum gefällt mir der Timer nicht. Aber das ist natürlich Ansichtssache.


----------



## Move (27 April 2009)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> HI!
> 
> Viele Wege führen nach Rom, ganz klar.
> Wenn man aber den timer verwendet, kann man erst nach dem Ablauf der Zeit wieder schalten, wenn man taktflankengetriggert auswertet, kann man sofort nach einer Änderung des Zustands im nächsten Zyklus schalten. Darum gefällt mir der Timer nicht. Aber das ist natürlich Ansichtssache.


 
Jo,

aber der Timerzeitwert muss maximal die doppelte Zykluszeit betragen, die von mir benutzte 100ms war nur ne Hausnummer.
Und dann belibt die Frage, wer will in der Praxis so schnell schalten. Da ist die Trägheit der nachgeschalteten Bausteile Lampen etc.. auf jeden Fall größer.

Gruß


----------



## Fanta-Er (27 April 2009)

ich glaube ihr seit von der eigentliche aufgabe weg. durch drücken von e0.0 soll a0.0 angehen. durch erneutes drücken soll a0.0 ausgehen und a0.1 angehen. d.h. durch jedes drücken wechseln die ausgänge. so hat es es jedenfalls am anfang beschrieben.

awl:

u e0.0   // taster
fp m0.0 //flankenmerker
spbn end //sprungbefehl
u a0.0
r a0.0
spb end
un a0.0
s a0.0
end: nop 0

un a0.0
= a0.1

wenn du es in kop/fup machen willst sieht es etwas anders aus. ist aber deine hausaufgabe


----------



## Move (27 April 2009)

Fanta-Er schrieb:


> ich glaube ihr seit von der eigentliche aufgabe weg. durch drücken von e0.0 soll a0.0 angehen. durch erneutes drücken soll a0.0 ausgehen und a0.1 angehen. d.h. durch jedes drücken wechseln die ausgänge. so hat es es jedenfalls am anfang beschrieben.
> 
> awl:
> 
> ...


 
Ist schon klar, genau das macht ja meine Lösung auch, es gab nur noch Detailklärung


----------



## pupser (27 April 2009)

Ich danke euch, seid die Besten


----------



## aut0matiX (27 April 2009)

u e0.0   // taster
fp m0.0 //flankenmerker
spbn end //sprungbefehl
u a0.0
r a0.0
spb end
un a0.0   <-- wozu???  zeile kannste sparen 
s a0.0
end: nop 0

un a0.0
= a0.1

// mfg, aut0matiX


----------



## aut0matiX (30 April 2009)

hab noch 'ne kürzere variante in 7 Zeilen^^

    U      E     0.0  // eingang
    FP    M     0.0  // flanke abfragen
    SPBN  e          // kein sprung wenn flanke
    UN    A     0.0  // Statusabfrage A0.0
    =      A     0.0  // Ausgang togglen
e: UN    A    0.0   // Statusabfrage A0.0
    =     A     0.1   // A0.1 gegenteilig setzen


____________________________________________________________

nebenbei der Standard-Stromstoßschalter in 6 zeilen:

    U      E     0.0  // eingang
    FP    M     0.0  // flanke abfragen
    SPBN  e          // kein sprung wenn flanke
    UN    A     0.0  // Statusabfrage A0.0
    =      A     0.0  // Ausgang togglen
e: NOP 0

mfg, aut0matiX


----------



## crash (30 April 2009)

und hier der Standard-Stromstoßschalter in 4 Zeilen


```
U     #Eingang
      FP    #Flankenmerker
      X     #Ausgang
      =     #Ausgang
```


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (1 Mai 2009)

ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben - 1 Signal - 2 Ausgänge. Fragst du einmal auf 1 und einmal auf 0 ab - feddich


----------



## maxi (1 Mai 2009)

U M Signal
FP M 0.0
X A 1.0
= A 1.0
UN A 1.0
= A 2.0

Grüße


----------



## aut0matiX (2 Mai 2009)

yo, ich glaub jetzt sind wir in rom


----------



## fra226 (7 Mai 2009)

hi,...

klappt alles super, aber.....wenn die cpu auf run geschaltet wird, ist der ausgang a0.1 sofort an, gibt es eine möglichkeit das bei start erstmal beide ausgänge auf logisch null sind????

gruß
frank


----------



## Gerhard K (7 Mai 2009)

sicher geht das.ein bsp.

```
un m100.0  // kann jeder x-beliebige merker sein
spb ende
U M Signal
FP M 0.0
X A 1.0
= A 1.0
UN A 1.0
= A 2.0
ende: U M Signal
s m100.0
```


----------

